# Slow Win 7 updates?



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I found an article about how to fix the ridiculously SLOW updates for Windows 7. It helped me immensely, so just wanted to share.

http://www.infoworld.com/article/31...-speed-up-windows-7-update-scans-forever.html


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks. I downloaded KB 3172605 last week but it didn't help a darn thing. This is only on my laptop -- desktop works fine. I dither around later today and let you know if it works.


----------

